# Leather Conditioning



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I use various conditioners on shoes, brief cases, golf club grips, furniture and car seats, baseball gloves, various straps, etc



I thought I'd pass on my opinions on what I use, but I'm interested in learning what other members do. Many of my ideas come from my wife, who speds a lot of time cleaning and conditioning riding tack. The bar of glycerine soap, which is applied with a slightly damp rag, and then wiped of with another rag, is the best cleaner I've found, better than the Lexol cleaner stuff, above. Neatsfoot Oil remains my favorite for softening new leather, and the best for baseball gloves and leather golf club grips, but it darkens leather and eventually weakens stitching, so it's no good for shoes. Lexol remains a favorite for that, since it has neither of those faults, but it doesn't penetrate as well, so I find it less good for dry and cracked leather. Leather Therapy, pictured above, is best for things in need of serious conditioning, but it darkens leather a little. It's terrific for applying to the inside of shoes, that are either drying out, or are a little tight and need softening. The Saphir Renovateur is something I've just started using. It's wonderful for shoes, but leaves a matte finish, so it needs a coat of wax on top of it to produce a good shine. It's wonderful for moccasins, and has (I think) a little mink oil in it, so it waterproofs a bit. I'm not sure how I feel about Venetian Cream: it penetrates well and shines well, but doesn't produce a deep looking shine (or that might be my imagination). If you have other products or opinions, please share.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Glycerine soap is great. I most always wipe down my shoes with it before doing a thorough shine. It's great to use to wipe shoes down with after use in the wintertime in Sweden, since we put salt on the roads and walkways to melt the snow. 

I really like the Crockett and Jones wax, it doesn't smell as much as for example kiwi parade gloss and gets into the leather easier. It's an easier product to work with, and if put on an polished with a wet cloth, and (for black shoes) aftershined with nylon sock, gives a great result. It's much more expensive though. 

I generally don't mind if a product like mink oil or a leather fat darkens leather, for example making brown/tan shoes darker. It reverts back over time, sometimes in no more than a week. 

I never use neutral shoe shine on anything, since it makes any color greyer, and builds up to a greyish tint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappa (Dec 2, 2007)

Rambler---

Lexol is my choice for leather conditioning, anything from cordovan to motorcycle saddle bags!

For my boat shoes and L. L. Bean rubber/leather boots, Sno-Seal works wonders!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a bottle of Venetian Shoe Cream that I originally got to use on my shell cordovan Lhs...but after further discussion on the forum, I've been a bit too concerned to try since there are some--Uncle Mac, in particular--who advise against it. I have a pair of AE Strands in walnut that are beautiful. They are calfskin, but I'm concerned that it might darken them even slightly. Anyone with experience with Venetian on lighter shades that can either confirm tha to be the case or disabuse me of the concern?


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> I have a bottle of Venetian Shoe Cream that I originally got to use on my shell cordovan Lhs...but after further discussion on the forum, I've been a bit too concerned to try since there are some--Uncle Mac, in particular--who advise against it. I have a pair of AE Strands in walnut that are beautiful. They are calfskin, but I'm concerned that it might darken them even slightly. Anyone with experience with Venetian on lighter shades that can either confirm tha to be the case or disabuse me of the concern?


We use Venetian and Saphir Reno all the time. Neither will darken or change shades.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lexol and Venetian for all of my conditioning needs. I've had good luck with Lexol NF (neatsfoot); it does not darken leathers.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I've been using Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care lotion for all my leather shoes and even my leather jacket for the past year or so and it seems to work great. Really cleans up the leather and keeps it soft and well conditioned.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

In addition to many mentioned here, I also use Obenauf products.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I use Pecard leather dressing, really great stuff. And of course, the best shoe cream:

Made in Norway for the last 85 years.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Good thread.

I read that the owner of Horween recommended neatsfoot oil on chromexcel leather because he said they coat their chromexcel with it as a final step in the processing. I am thinking of giving my Quoddy's a good oiling. 

What do people use on alligator belts? I realize that it depends on the finish, but for those belts without the glazed finish, does anyone have a good recommendation? I cannot seem to find any reptile rejuvinator, or whatever some of the websites recommend.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Good thread.
> 
> I read that the owner of Horween recommended neatsfoot oil on chromexcel leather because he said they coat their chromexcel with it as a final step in the processing. I am thinking of giving my Quoddy's a good oiling.
> 
> What do people use on alligator belts? I realize that it depends on the finish, but for those belts without the glazed finish, does anyone have a good recommendation? I cannot seem to find any reptile rejuvinator, or whatever some of the websites recommend.


Gator/croc is the only belt I condition, because the arear between the scales seems to dry out quickly. Been using lexol for that, because it seems to soften and moisturize those between areas but leave the scales alone. Would like to hear of a better opinion, though.Fiddler, I love the logo on your Pecard: have never seen it for sale here.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Rambler, the photo is of a Norwegian Shoe Cream called Bjørnekrem (Bear Cream). I get them in big tins from my local leather worker.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

*Lexol Question*

This is very good thread.

I have used Venetian followed by wax on my shell cordovan shoes with good results. Watch for build up. I use the mac method in between using Venetian. Great shine with the Venetian followed by wax, but the scuff very easily and attract dust.

I recently purchased lexol cleaner in the orange bottle. I also see they have a conditioner. Is the conditioner necessary or can I get by with just the cleaner? I was actually using the lexol cleaner on my car's leather seats along with conditioner wipes from Maguires.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

joeyz, you will need the conditioner, some kind of conditioner, after the cleaner. The idea, as I understand it, is to restore the natural oils in the leather to keep it from drying out; the cleaner is not only to clean but also to strip the surface to allow the conditioner to penetrate more evenly, so if you use just the cleaner it can actually be more easily stained.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have had great luck with a product called "Soffener". It is a leather conditioner available from a company called Color Plus. I bought a gallon several years ago, went through it and am now on my second gallon. I use it on the leather car interior, my briefcases, belts and any other leather that needs to be conditioned. It is great on a baseball glove. I used it on an old pair of topsiders and it made them look like new.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

better than new, I bet: nothing beats old leather, well kept up.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

linklaw said:


> I have had great luck with a product called "Soffener". It is a leather conditioner available from a company called Color Plus. I bought a gallon several years ago, went through it and am now on my second gallon. I use it on the leather car interior, my briefcases, belts and any other leather that needs to be conditioned. It is great on a baseball glove. I used it on an old pair of topsiders and it made them look like new.


Anyone who goes through a gallon of leather conditioner deserves a lifetime leather treatment award. Must be good stuff. I will look out for Soffener.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Two brand new eyeglass cases, one treated with neatsfoot oil, one left as is:


----------



## David Copeland (Apr 6, 2013)

The Rambler said:


> Two brand new eyeglass cases, one treated with neatsfoot oil, one left as is:


Which is which??

David


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

Effax Lederbalsam works well on leather furniture and tack. Not oily and leaves leather very soft and supple without darkening. Great for protecting leather in dry climates like the Desert Southwest.

M


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

Conditioning the inside of the shoe seems to be necessary, but I find it hard to determine if I have missed spots. For brown shoes, this could lead to uneven darkening. Pretty much any conditioner will darken leather a bit, and the spots I missed will be lighter than the spots I hit.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Gator/croc is the only belt I condition, because the arear between the scales seems to dry out quickly. Been using lexol for that, because it seems to soften and moisturize those between areas but leave the scales alone. Would like to hear of a better opinion, though.Fiddler, I love the logo on your Pecard: have never seen it for sale here.


I've understood a special kind of conditioner should be used on exotics, so as not to ruin the leather.

Would avoid using the usual stuff.


----------



## bremersm (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't recall where I read about it, but after reading an article about Leather Honey I decided to give it a try. I swear by the stuff now for conditioning all my leather goods.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I use Venetian shoe cream on my Rancourts, which is what they recommend AE conditioner/cleaner before polishing other shoes. I'd use the AE leather lotion if I just needed conditioning. I just follow the instructions of the manufacturer and have gotten good results.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

David Copeland said:


> Which is which??
> 
> David


Not to answer for the Rambler, but I'd assume the darker one is treated, as neatsfoot oil darkens leather.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I use Lexol conditioner on shoes and whatnot...my local hardware store stocks it, so it's easy to find if I run out. In the cars, I use BMW Lederlotion, even though I don't own any BMWs anymore...I just like the way it smells.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Tom Buchanan said:


> What do people use on alligator belts?


Dyo reptile conditioner

I asked my shoe repair person what I should use for my gator belt. 
She then showed me a pair of reptile boots that had not been properly cared for. 
They were a sad sight.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

anyone use mink oil, deliberately, to darken tan or light shoes? If so, successful?


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I go to the automotive department and buy Meguiar's leather conditioner.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, I use it on my boots. They turned from light brown to chocolate right before my eyes. Just keep in mind that mink oil is permanent, whereas polish will eventually wear off.



Fatman said:


> anyone use mink oil, deliberately, to darken tan or light shoes? If so, successful?


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

​Do any of you subscribe to the idea that mink oil damages stitching?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

ichiran said:


> Do any of you subscribe to the idea that mink oil damages stitching?


Yes, I know it does. The degree of damage probably depends on the material of the thread, but I have seen it happen. This was on quality mountain boots, many years ago before the advent of GoreTex. People would sometimes try the impossible, to waterproof boots from the outside, and pack mink oil into the seams. Then, eventually, the seams would rot out.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

ichiran said:


> Do any of you subscribe to the idea that mink oil damages stitching?


Have used mink oil on numerous leathers with numerous types of stitching for decades and have never seen a trace of damage to either. Darkening, yes. Damage, no.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Is Collonil Leather Gel a conditioner for the leather?

​It says "waterproof" on the container and I know it is recommended by lots. Thanks.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I wipe down with a baby wipe (costco brand) then Lexol cleaner followed by Lexol conditioner followed by polish for dress shoes. 

Same but no polish on casual shoes. 

I don't use anything to condition shell. I wipe clean with a baby wipe and then a small dab of polish, per Mac.


----------

